# Pour-over



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey guys.

I really enjoy a cup of HB's Finca de Licho brewed with a V60, admittedly I haven't used many other coffees with the V60 as I'm relatively new to it, but overall I feel it produces a really relaxing cup.

My grinder, relegated from espresso duty when I upgraded to an electronic stepless, is a Hario Mini, for espresso, I found I got an ok ground, not massively consistent, but with steps far too large; for the V60 however, these problems are magnified a lot.

I'm stuck with a grind that is giving me an over extracted 4 - 5 min pour with a halo of pebble sized grinds around the filter and a grind that mainly consists of boulders, obviously for pour-over I want a consistent salty grind that will pour in about 3 mins.

Any ideas on how to mod the mini to better suit pour-over? I already secured the static upper-burr with tape.

Alternately, any suggestions about a really cheap electric grinder suitable for pour-over? How do the MMs and the Krupses fare for this type of grind?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You could sift the fines out?

Porlex is a little better than the Harios and their are more mods you can do but still fine-city compared to Lido or Baratza.

Electric youre better off looking for a used Baratza Maestro if money is an issue.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Krups will be nowhere as consistent as your Hario ("Slim", rather than "mini"?). You can use Krups with a V60, but the Krups makes a lot of powder...I can't help feeling your hand grinder is the better bet.

Can you not adjust the grinder so that the particles are more even? I'd personally aim to go a little finer than "salty", but pour technique will have an effect here.

Why do you need to be at 3 minutes? Keeping the water level low & not filling the cone can reduce the the amount of large particles that appear on the surface of the grinds bed (this in itself doesn't necessarily bother me though).

What brew parameters and size V60 are you using?

If it's overextracting, put less water through.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

60g:1L @ 200ml with a size 02.

I hear the size 01 has better flow for a single cup and I intend to buy one when I use all the filters for the 02.

My grinder is adjusted to the point where the v60 takes about 4 mins to brew, if I stepped it down a little it would probably be more consistent but I think the brew time would increase quite considerably.

In any case, I'll try stepping it down and using a little less water.

While I understand the variables behind brewing espresso, I don't really know how all the variables affect a pourover like the V60.

I was afraid you would say something like go for a Baratza, at the moment, even something like the Maestro is a little out of my price range.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Forgive me if I sound like a pedant (Ha! "Like" a pedant he says!







), if you're using 200g of hot brew water, you're actually brewing closer to 58g/l in old money. I'd aim at 65-68g/l (of hot water, so a 13.5g dose for your 200g of hot brew water) to start with. You can always pulse another 10-15g (or a couple of pulses) through the bed at the end if it's under.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok, I'll add an extra gram or two of coffee.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MWJB said:


> Forgive me if I sound like a pedant (Ha! "Like" a pedant he says! :rolleyes


Dont put yourself down, youre a great pedant ; )


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Dont put yourself down, youre a great pedant ; )


Everyone's got to have a hobby! ;-)


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Everyone's got to have a hobby! ;-)


Mines consistently being wrong.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Everyone's got to have a hobby! ;-)


Yeah Yeah and the pedants are revolting !!!


----------

